# Black Death (starring SEAN BEAN!)



## Heavy Thorn (Jun 2, 2011)

The film is medieval horror/adventure, but I figured it came close enough to fantasy it wouldn't be inappropriate to share here.  The film was pretty awesome - gruesome and depressing if you don't like downer endings (I love them) - but awesome regardless.  It really didn't get a lot of attention, because Magnolia completely screwed up the release (the film was released or almost released last June, but they pulled it and then released it to VOD a month before releasing it to theaters again this past March... <sigh>).

But regardless, the film is quite good, and speaks very strongly to themes of faith and courage.  It stars Eddie Redmayne and Sean Bean (LOTR, Game of Thrones, if you didn't know).  Plot summary and trailer can be found on IMDb here-

Black Death (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw a preview for this just yesterday, and was intrigued by it.  Sean Bean is always great, and I'm becoming a fan of Eddie Redmayne.  He was absolutely incredible in the Pillars of the Earth series (which I highly recommend).


----------



## Heavy Thorn (Jun 5, 2011)

I very much want to watch Pillars of the Earth, mostly because it has Ian McShane in it, whom I loved in Deadwood, and Matthew MacFadyen.  Is it still on Netflix instant, do you know?


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 12, 2011)

*Pillars of the Earth*



Heavy Thorn said:


> I very much want to watch Pillars of the Earth, mostly because it has Ian McShane in it, whom I loved in Deadwood, and Matthew MacFadyen.  Is it still on Netflix instant, do you know?



Hey Heavy,

Pillars of the Earth is still available on instant streaming, in beautiful high definition.  That how my wife an I watched it.

Ian McShane is incredible in the miniseries.  I always loved him as Al in Deadwood, and he is equally great as a corrupt medieval bishop.  Matthew MacFadyen is also first rate as Prior Phillip, along with Rufus Sewell.  We were especially blown away by Eddie Redmayne, though, as his character really develops in amazing ways throughout the course of the series.  

If you have the opportunity, do not miss Pillars of the Earth.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Jun 28, 2011)

I currently have this in my IQ. I plan to watch it this week if time permits. I'm glad that PoE is still on Netflix. I'll have to watch that as well.


----------



## Telcontar (Jul 11, 2011)

I caught Black Death on Netflix the other day, just browsing through their selection of free movies. If it has Sean Bean in it, I watch it. I agree, the movie was very good. Keeps you guessing at exactly how thing will unfold (though the eventual ending I predicted more or less twenty minutes in). Excellent acting, script, dialogue, etc. Solid all-round.


----------



## Leuco (Aug 4, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> I caught Black Death on Netflix the other day, just browsing through their selection of free movies. If it has Sean Bean in it, I watch it. I agree, the movie was very good. Keeps you guessing at exactly how thing will unfold (though the eventual ending I predicted more or less twenty minutes in). Excellent acting, script, dialogue, etc. Solid all-round.



I didn't like it as much, but I do agree: the acting was very strong and the script and dialogue were very good. It certainly does address questions of faith and courage and it did have some clever plot twists, and what I would call retwists, that certainly kept me guessing until the very end too. It was a very intelligent movie, but I just didn't care much for the "creative" ending. The climax of the movie was really good, but the resolution just kind of dragged on a bit for me-- like with that True Grit remake. The first 92% of the movie was good, but the end was kind of eh.

But hey. I'm with you. If Sean Bean is in a movie, and he he carries a sword, you kind of have to see it, don't you?


----------



## rjklee (Aug 4, 2011)

I work at the largest big box retailer in the country and i've been looking at this movie since its release just wondering if it would be worth watching. After reading through this thread i've heard enough that i'm willing to give it a try. I also didn't notice it on netflix, but ill be sure to drop it into my IQ for a viewing one of the upcoming nights when i'm having trouble finding something to watch (pretty much every night)


----------



## Xanados (Sep 5, 2011)

I saw the movie quite a while ago and I remember enjoying it. Unfortunately I can't remember the any part of the story as to give criticism of it.
Edit: Yes, Lore Master! My life now has meaning! =P


----------

